# Window treatment nightmare



## tedesca (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a new house that is far more contemporary than my former home which was filled with plantation shutters/windows that didn't need treatments. This house has a ton of windows and a ton of doors (which open inward). In the summer it is very hot and in the winter it is very cold, so I really need light blocking and insulating - I assume drapes. What would you do with these windows and doors? How would you hang them (one long rod across all?)? Fabric ideas?

The first set of pictures is the formal living and dining rooms which are just off the foyer (I also feel like the table should have a rug but think it may seem like rugs took over the room?). The second set is the family room at the rear of the house (don't mind the baby toys everywhere - we're awaiting a toy chest). I really appreciate any help you can offer!


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi tedesca

In the living room dinning room I would suggest one of two treatments. First either woven wood or roman shades lined. This will give off a soft, warm atmosphere and be one of the best energy efficent treatments on the market. Next would be cellular shades very energy efficent as well. With either sets of treatments I would make inside mounts. If privacy is a issue then consider top down bottom up. Also I would do a soft valance across all three windows with maybe stationary panel on either side.
In th family room I would go with just wovens, romans or cellular shades but no valance or panels. Same on doors but I might consider cordless treatment for child safety and clean appearance. Good luck


----------

